# Can't believe the progress



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Well I was starting to think that the new little tiel I got on the 18th last month would never get tamed because I have been concentrating on Car Alarm getting better and Swinger and Randy with their eggs more than I would have liked so I haven't been able to take the new one out of the cage.

The most I have been able to do is sit by the cage and talk to him/her (still unnamed, but will call it a he for now) The first time I tried putting millet between the bars he wouldn't go near it till I left, a couple of nights ago I noticed he wasn't backing away while I talked to him so I tried the millet again and he went straight for it.
The next day I tried it in my hand in the cage and he jumped straight onto my hand and he let me stroke his back.
Today I decided I would try taking him out the cage, to my surprise he came straight out and perched on my arm, shoulder and head, let me give him scratches and kisses on the head, never once has he bitten. He was 3 months old when I got him and an aviary bird and I have left him flighted so was expecting him to fly away from me when I took him out.

I feel so proud right now, my tame tiel Dusty doesn't even let me give him scratches


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

Well done on being so gifted in the training area...
You must have built up your birds trust, or he wouldn't
want to spend time with you...
Please give him a name?


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks 

I've got some names in mind but have been waiting for his personality to come out more, plus I have been waiting on maybe dna sexing him.
I'm going to ask about it on Car Alarms trip to the vets tomorrow, I wouldn't be bothered to much on his gender but after quarantine and more bonding he's going to be joining the others in the aviary, don't want to put him in with the boys if he's a she at this age.

I'll post some pictures when I get some good ones and the names I like so far, then maybe you guys can help me decide 

As you can tell I'm kinda bad at names, you can imagine the looks when I tell the vets that one of my birds names is Car Alarm, but they all think it's fitting for him now lol


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Well done. Glad you were able to have that time with your tiel. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

We can help you choose a name! Some members have really good ideas when it comes to names. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sounds like great progress!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry it's taken me so long to get some pictures on, the names that I like are Sprite and Peanut and my mum likes Niko so if anyone has any name suggestions that would suit for a boy/girl that would be awesome

Here's the pics, the lighting isn't very good in them though
















He's also getting good at his step ups and I can get him on the scales to weigh him easy as long as I have millet lol


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a gorgeous one! He's a whiteface lutino, right? My dream mutation 

I'm not too good with names, but when I see a WF lutino names like Vanilla, Snowflake, Angel, Skye, Dove, Pigeon and Princess come to mind... Not very inventive I know but I gave it a shot :lol:


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the name ideas charVicki 
I thought he was just a whiteface cinnamon (because he has some cinnamon on his wings) is it possible for him to be a lutino to?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He can be a whiteface cinnamon lutino...I have one too! A whiteface cinnamon would be much darker.

He's beautiful and looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, then he's a whiteface cinnamon lutino. Whiteface excludes the yellow pigment, and lutino excludes the melanin (grey) colour, resulting in an all-white bird.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

That's cool, I always liked the lutinos, does that also mean that he would be a boy because his eyes aren't red?


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I finally have a name for him, Myka. I've been watching to much Warehouse 13 lol


----------

